# best setup for slide



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have 2 telecasters. I played each one at band practice this week, taking one for one night and the other for the second night of practice. I found that one of the tele's just sounded better and responded better for slide. So I'm thinking of just dedicating this tele for slide playing and open tunings.
So I'm thinking of tweaking the relief just very slightly to attain a slightly higher action. It doesn't need to be much higher, maybe just a hair. Also thinking of increasing the string gauge just slightly, which also might bring the action up just slightly. Right now I have a custom set on 10, 13, 17, 18, 38, 48. I'm thinking of just a regular medium set 11, 14, 18, 28, 38, 49. So my question, will these changes improve clarity and ease for slide playing? I play a bluesy slide with medium to low gain and sometimes even clean (slight dirt with a kingsley page) Playing cleaner its a bit tougher to get it smooth sounding. The frets seem to make a bit of noise if I'm not careful which is why I was thinking a bit higher action would help. Not sure if the bigger gauge strings will help with that but I do like the sound of bigger gauge strings. The custom set I already use is the biggest I can go and still able to do some of the bends I do for non slide playing so I'll keep my other tele as is.
Maybe my most important question is, is it an acceptable way of getting the action slightly higher just to increase the string height slightly. I don't want to get in to raising each individual string from the 3 barell saddles because I know I'll just screw it up. So a 14 to half turn of the neck relief would raise it enough.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a tele set up for slide right now, the only adjustment I made was to raise the bridge saddles a bit. I've also been experimenting with string gauges, I'm finding little difference between 10's and 11's and have settled on 10's for now(10 to 46). After I had decided that, I was working through a Truefire bottleneck course by Andy Aledort and he said that's what he prefers.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim9guitars said:


> I have a tele set up for slide right now, the only adjustment I made was to raise the bridge saddles a bit. I've also been experimenting with string gauges, I'm finding little difference between 10's and 11's and have settled on 10's for now(10 to 46). After I had decided that, I was working through a Truefire bottleneck course by Andy Aledort and he said that's what he prefers.


I find a lot of difference between 10's and 11's when it comes to some of the bends I do. Just can't do them well with 11's. I find the 11's play stiffer and fuller sounding. I may contemplate trying 12's as well and decide between the 2.
I've had some advice that flatwounds would be ideal for slide. So may at some point try that.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Normally I use a set of D'Addario EXL 115 (11-49) on a dedicated slide in open G. 
FWIW, Dereck Trucks uses a hybrid mix of 11, 14, 17, 26, 36, 46 for open E slide on his SG -- don't think anyone actually sells a set like that but easy enough to buy a regular pack of EXL 110 and 115 and you're covered!


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

I dedicate an SG in open E with 11’s. I find 11‘s firm up the feel and give just that little extra “meat” for the right hand (no pick) and keeps the slide just a tad higher off the frets to keep it cleaner and minimize fret rattle.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

MFW777 said:


> I dedicate an SG in open E with 11’s. I find 11‘s firm up the feel and give just that little extra “meat” for the right hand (no pick) and keeps the slide just a tad higher off the frets to keep it cleaner and minimize fret rattle.


I strung up my one tele with 11's lastnight and it feels pretty firm. Very nice. And the strings really seem to make the body resonate big. 
I used to own an SG 61 RI and it was one of the best slide guitars I ever owned. Maybe one day again I'll own one for slide but for now I'm dedicating my back up tele to slide.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I get most of my dreaded clack on the high E string -- standard tuning. The inner strings are supported by the strings on either side but not the E, which makes it prone to hitting the fret. So I raised the B and E strings just a little and that helps. (I use DR Pure Blues 11s on my tele.) I also have one slide that is curved a bit to accommodate the curve of the frets and that helps when I'm doing finger slide. Normally, though, I use a lead-filled Bic lighter, which is straight. Someday, maybe, I'll get someone to make me a solid glass slide that's a flattened oval like the lighter but has a slight curve to it. That would be nice.


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

I have played slide in open tunings since I first heard Son House in the 60's, A very old National Duolian
then electric Lap Slide , a Strat, then teles. Raised action (high) 10's ,11's, 12' s on the guitars and 11's, 12's 13's on the lap slide, round wounds strings, open E, open D , open G , are the tunings that I have used the most.
I like using compression when playing , currently the compressor of choice is a Keeley Compressor Plus. 
BEST is a myth what good for me might be unusable for you. There is no right way ,there's what works for me and the rest is fine for others. Finding what really works for you/me is the evolving quest like the holy grail shining just out of reach.
I just ordered and paid for an Epiphone Les Paul modern and I'm having it set up at the Sweetwater shop it's on a very slow bout from china literally tick thick tick tick 🛳 I having it setup with medium height and 11gauge strings I want to explore slide on a Les Paul with humbucking pickups
I' learn if this is best, better, best-better than or bestest of all.
If your new to it Practice *every day* for *fifteen minutes* and a gift will arrive from the practice guardians. Below my Chandler Lap Steel


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

While not a great slide player, I do like playing a few songs with a slide (Tush, Draw The Line). 

No matter what height the action is, I need a guitar with low frets to play slide decently. I don’t have a light enough touch. Lol.


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

cdntac said:


> While not a great slide player, I do like playing a few songs with a slide (Tush, Draw The Line).
> 
> No matter what height the action is, I need a guitar with low frets to play slide decently. I don’t have a light enough touch. Lol.


 over time my touch has grown lighter but it certainly isn't Billy Gibbons light.


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

playing slide I never use the frats . I had carpal tunnel and tendonitis surgery and was told no more playing with your finders of you'll end up in worse shape than you were prior to your treatment😧
So now it's just slide guitar, no more worries about frets or the neck being set right , not mention 1/4 tones and sitar bends are a breeze. What.....? it could happen ?


----------

